# What are your favourite beverages?



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I voted plain water, beer and tea.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Pop. Dr. Pepper


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

COFFEE, water, tea..WINE!! you forgot wine! and liquor. 
Weeee.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Where's the wine?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Soda. If it weren't so bad for me, that would be all I ever drank. Juice and water get an honorable mention though.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I was thinking, "Well, no one's going to vote wine anyway so **** it."

Oh well, nobody's perfect. Vote "Other" instead.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just voted plain water. I like juice sometimes but my go-to is just water. Water never gets old.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Water, juice and soy/rice/almond milk.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Pop. Dr. Pepper


this!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Juice and water. I've been wanting to drink a lot of orange juice lately. I love that stuff. Actually, juice and water are the only things I drink. I do drink milk every now and then and in my cereal, too.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Water, juice and TEA!!! tea is a lifesaver :b


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Tea.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Milk-Chocolate


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Coconut water. One of the healthiest drinks.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Whiskey, specifically Jameson. Or Vanilla Coke.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted for plain water, tea and juice.

I forgot to vote for "other", which would have included cider drinks.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Juice, beer, tea and rum. Not all together.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

soda, unfortunately. all the things that I love are just horrible for you.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Water, milk, tea, and juice.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

"Builder's" Tea - Hot, sweet and very strong!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Pepsi and Chocolate Milk


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Soda beer and sparkling water


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why is Blood not an option?? Had to choose Beer, Coffee and Tea.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg nog


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Water, tea, coffee, and almond milk


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Single malt.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Water, juice, and smoothies.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Water, beer and coffee. I drink soda rarely nowadays. I prefer the taste of beer over any soda. Grapefruit juice maybe once or twice a day.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Coffee, tea, juice, and beer.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love milk. Also juice and iced tea (already sweetened, preferably fruit flavored). I love soda too but don't have it often. But when I do I love my Mountain Dew, Sprite, and Pepsi.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

what do you think?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

green tea, orange juice, and darker beers


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Juice is my most favorite, and then probably tea, but I don't drink juice at all anymore and am trying to drink less tea. I like some sodas (fruity ones and root beer, not cola), but I don't drink those anymore either. I mostly only drink water, and some almond milk, tea, and coffee.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

diet cola, diet iced tea & lemonade

beer & wine

I hate coffee & hard liquor.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I hate coffee & hard liquor.


Strange, for some reason I would have had you down as a whiskey man.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Soda. I drink waaay too much Dr. Pepper lol


----------



## AdamChem (Jul 2, 2012)

I demand an IRN-BRU category! Tea is my day-to-day drink mostly, green or Earl Grey


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Plain water and energy drinks.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Vodka, Dr. Pepper, Tea, Orange juice and always a glass of milk whenever.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Plain old water.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Boiled water.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Plain Water & Soda mark my top 2.

I like Tea too but don't drink much of it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Aw Cider wasn't on there.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

*_puts on an American accent_* Soda! I feel for the deprived people who have never tasted the gods drink that is Irn Bru.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Anything with alcohol content above 7%. Whisky, gin, heavy beers, flavored malt bevearges etc.. Milk is good. Iced tea. Urine.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Juice and tea. Yum.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I drink soda by the gallon. Mostly Coke products and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sphere said:


> Plain water, I drink around 6-8 litre's a day.


 WOW! Really??? You must visit the bathroom an awful lot...or else you have a huge bladder.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tea, water and beer. Love tea, drink about 5 cups a day. Has to be proper tea though, normal teabag, 1 spoon of sugar and some milk. Other tea is just plain minging.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I drink water 99.9% of the time, but I also have a weakness for green tea, soy chai lattes, and unsweetened vanilla almond milk.


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a sucker for hot coffee or tea in the mornings, lightly sweetened.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Dr Pepper and cold/frozen coffee drinks.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Chocolate milk! :boogie, too bad I had to stop drinking it due to the insane sugar content in them :rain


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BTW, what's up with South America and sparkling water? Everywhere you go it's dark blue caps everywhere: "agua con gas" I never see that in the states.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Arizona strawberry kiwi :heart sprite and margaritas  yum


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Water, green tea, Pepsi Max, Mountain Dew


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont know how Water is your favorite bevaerage! i know its important but it taste like sh--.

I'd go with V8, Pepsi. Lemonade and Power'rade!


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

I chose plain water, tea, and other: coconut water. :yes


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I drink mainly juice and soft drinks, sometimes i feel like im the only Englishman that doesnt like tea lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Soda, alcohol (vodka and whiskey), chocolate milkshakes and hot chocolate >_>


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Voted for coffee, soda and plain water.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I like to drink juice and water. I wish my uni's dining halls had a variety of juices to choose from. It gets boring to drink from only lemonade, apple, and orange juice.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

hot piss.


----------

